# Troll?



## eitak (Aug 11, 2011)

I've being seeing this word everywhere of late. What is trolling? Is it just where people purposely start drama? Or is it when they add a person an say fb just to stalk them? I'm confused :S

On another note whats OP


----------



## Ambush (Aug 11, 2011)

yes pretty much.. trouble makers. Troll the forums sticking their nose in to make trouble.. Anarchy


----------



## eitak (Aug 11, 2011)

aaaahh I thought so. What OP?


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 11, 2011)

OP = Original Post/er


----------



## eitak (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Australis (Aug 11, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> OP = Original Post/er



I always thought it was "opening post" which is pretty much the same thing so if im wrong ill stick to being wrong ha


----------



## saximus (Aug 11, 2011)

Urban Dictionary, August 10: collateral whiz
Best website for all of these sorts of things


----------



## Suenstu (Aug 11, 2011)

Troll eh? Well there ya go. I just thought it was my partners ex-wife....


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 11, 2011)

I think you're being a troll


----------



## fugawi (Aug 11, 2011)

From Saximus' Urban Dictionary.
Troll;


id="entries" width="475" style="border-collapse: collapse; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; width: 475px; margin-bottom: 5px; color: rgb(0, 0, 0)"
|- style="font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px"
| colspan="2" id="entry_5096" style="vertical-align: top; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; padding-right: 15px; line-height: 1.8; padding-bottom: 10px" | One who posts a deliberately provocative message to a
newsgroup
or
message board
with the intention of causing maximum disruption and argument

|-


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 11, 2011)

And remember never feed a troll


----------



## ozziepythons (Aug 11, 2011)

A few users on here are trolls. Its really obvious when a dopey sounding thread is started with a new user account with only 1 or 2 posts in the history. Usually its stuff like "My snake is like biting me and I think its like scared should I grab it by the head and hold it down until it like gets used to me? Would feeding it live rats make it less bitey?" and so on. The moment I see the low post count and can see the user is playing a game I close it and bail.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 11, 2011)

Can I post links to other forums (non herp related) on here? There is THE BEST troll thread EVER on another forum. This guy makes fake FB profiles and trolls the hell out of people, and screen shots it (after hiding all the names on the post) and pastes it in the thread. So hilarious.


----------



## Radar (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh the Ironies...

^^ Which in hindsight looks more like 'iron-ies' rather than irony's :lol:


----------



## Emilie (Aug 11, 2011)

the original meaning of the word troll is that big creature you have in scandinavian fairytails. This creature supposed to live in the mountains or forest, he capture people if the walk alone and the only way to kill him is to get him out in the sun. Then he will turm into a big rock. You know, the troll who lives under the bridge in the three billy goats f.i:lol:


----------



## Wookie (Aug 11, 2011)

OP is a candyass.... LOL. I troll.


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 11, 2011)

trollin'rollin'rollin'rollin


----------



## MathewB (Aug 11, 2011)

They see me trollin', they hatin'


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Check out "The Art of Trolling" on the cheezburger network. You'll get the idea soon enough. Personally I think it's just overly bored people with nothing better to do than sit and snigger to themselves on the other side of their keyboard. There are better ways of amusing yourself... I'll leave that statement right there open to your imagination


----------



## Wookie (Aug 11, 2011)

If you want to learn the art of trolling just browse basically any 4chan /b/ thread. And just remember; newfags can't triforce :lol:


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 11, 2011)

Wookie said:


> If you want to learn the art of trolling just browse basically any 4chan /b/ thread. And just remember; newfags can't triforce :lol:


oh lawdy


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 11, 2011)

I have found that you quite often get called a troll on forums if you have an opinion about something that goes against the status quo of the thread, quite amusing how riled up people get when you disagree with them.


----------



## Boidae (Aug 11, 2011)

trololololololololololololololololol.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 11, 2011)

TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 11, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> View attachment 213519



I was waiting for it LMAO


----------



## K3nny (Aug 11, 2011)

Wookie said:


> OP is a candyass.... LOL. I troll.



isn't the whole point NOT to publicly state yourself as a troll?
fail! 

besides urban dictionary, theres this wonderful site on the web that explains alot of other internet terminology. Name escapes me at the moment, but i distinctly remember it contains the name of an infamous yellow citrus fruit...


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 11, 2011)

K3nny said:


> isn't the whole point NOT to publicly state yourself as a troll?
> fail!
> 
> besides urban dictionary, theres this wonderful site on the web that explains alot of other internet terminology. Name escapes me at the moment, but i distinctly remember it contains the name of an infamous yellow citrus fruit...


does it involve a party?



Tahlia said:


> lol


i have green eyes :cry:


----------



## MathewB (Aug 11, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> does it involve a party?


Dear god no, NO!!!


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 11, 2011)

mathewb said:


> dear god no, no!!!


roflcopter


----------



## D3pro (Aug 11, 2011)

Trolls: Sexually frustrated men/woman between the ages of 14 to 35, who feel empowered by putting others down from the safety of their keyboards.

This very complex mathematical equation explains how this phenomenon occurs:


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 12, 2011)

K3nny said:


> isn't the whole point NOT to publicly state yourself as a troll?
> fail!
> 
> besides urban dictionary, theres this wonderful site on the web that explains alot of other internet terminology. Name escapes me at the moment, but i distinctly remember it contains the name of an infamous yellow citrus fruit...



That one *was* the best, but there's a whole new site, the name escapes me... meat gyrations...?


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 12, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO



What the hell...??


----------



## MathewB (Aug 12, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> meat gyrations...?


Something to that effect :|


----------



## K3nny (Aug 12, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> does it involve a party?



pretty sure it does,dictionaries are heaps fun aren't they?



Nighthawk said:


> That one *was* the best, but there's a whole new site, the name escapes me... meat gyrations...?



ehehehe, "meat" *giggles and hides in corner*



D3pro said:


> Trolls: Sexually frustrated men/woman between the ages of 14 to 35, who feel empowered by putting others down from the safety of their keyboards.
> 
> This very complex mathematical equation explains how this phenomenon occurs:



it's a repost, word for word


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 12, 2011)

K3nny said:


> isn't the whole point NOT to publicly state yourself as a troll?



I've come across many people who have been more than happy to identify themselves as trolls. I think it makes them enjoy themselves even more because heaps of people still argued with them knowing they were a troll.



Asharee133 said:


> i have green eyes :cry:



Yes, but you're nice


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Ambush (Aug 12, 2011)

Op Understands now?


----------



## MathewB (Aug 12, 2011)

Ambush said:


> Op Understands now?


I think there is sufficient information available now but I think we should, 'roll with it', as it were


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 12, 2011)

Almost got my sister with that meat version actually, I told her it was a brilliant recipe site, and that the ahem "bangers and mash" were inspired. She would've gone there too if I hadn't remembered it was school holidays, my 12yo nephew is really into cooking, and was most likely hanging over her shoulder. Had to send an ABORT message lmao.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2011)

K3nny said:


> it's a repost, word for word


Yeah but it was my original post.... don't be a troll


----------



## Defective (Aug 17, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I have found that you quite often get called a troll on forums if you have an opinion about something that goes against the status quo of the thread, quite amusing how riled up people get when you disagree with them.



therefore wouldn't that make me a troll on a few threads here?? considering how much i seem to 'upset' some with my opinion


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 17, 2011)

I used to get offended when I was called a troll, then I read a little more into it and took it as a compliment on my trolling skills  Who's that crossing over my bridge??!!??! :twisted:


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 17, 2011)

I have encountered many trolls on this forum, one in particular recently :| (obviously wont say who) although I dont think theyre trolling, theyre serious.


----------



## Jen (Aug 17, 2011)

It can be hard to tell the difference between a genuine troll and a moron. Spelling and grammar can help, but clever trolls know to takl lik dis yer.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 17, 2011)

Trolls are just so OP these days.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 17, 2011)

Jen said:


> It can be hard to tell the difference between a genuine troll and a moron. Spelling and grammar can help, but clever trolls know to takl lik dis yer.



View attachment 214201


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 17, 2011)

Jen said:


> It can be hard to tell the difference between a genuine troll and a moron. Spelling and grammar can help, but clever trolls know to takl lik dis yer.



You don't know the meaning of a troll, that's half the fun, being articulate and getting people to think you're alright, and then bam to a 360 on their asses without them knowing what hit them and them being unsure if you're trolling or not. I have the best troll thread EVER in my bookmarks. It's so good for a laugh.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Aug 17, 2011)

sooo...whts a trool?


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 17, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> sooo...whts a trool?


trololololol


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 17, 2011)

They see me trollin, they hatin'.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 17, 2011)

> They see me trollin, they hatin'.



Is that the 2nd or 3rd time that's been quoted in this thread?


----------



## Wookie (Aug 17, 2011)

Just need some advice from you guys. I have a feeling my pet fish is epileptic... Every time I take him out of the tank to hold him he starts having a seizure in my hands (flopping around uncontrollably). Are there any vets here? Could you suggests some drugs I can give my fish? I just want to make him better


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 17, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Is that the 2nd or 3rd time that's been quoted in this thread?



nope first time its been used. after a few skim throughs anyway.


----------



## Wookie (Aug 17, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Is that the 2nd or 3rd time that's been quoted in this thread?



They see me trollin' they hatin'


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 17, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Is that the 2nd or 3rd time that's been quoted in this thread?



They see me trollin, they hatin'


----------



## Wookie (Aug 17, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> They see me trollin, they hatin'



View attachment 214247


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 17, 2011)

nighthawk said:


> they see me trollin, they hatin'


now this is a story
all about how
my life got flipped, turned upside down
and i'd like to take a minute just sit right there
i'll tell you how i became the prince of a town called bel-air


----------



## Jen (Aug 17, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> You don't know the meaning of a troll, that's half the fun, being articulate and getting people to think you're alright, and then bam to a 360 on their asses without them knowing what hit them and them being unsure if you're trolling or not. I have the best troll thread EVER in my bookmarks. It's so good for a laugh.



Um, if you read my post you will see that I am saying the clever troll can disguise themselves as a moron, not that all trolls are inarticulate... (morons/trolls disguised as morons suck more people in than obvious trolls)


----------



## K3nny (Aug 18, 2011)

if anyone's still unclear, this site explains alot
http://www.20b.org/


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 18, 2011)

Not to worry k3nny


----------



## saximus (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate you Keny


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 18, 2011)

Jen said:


> Um, if you read my post you will see that I am saying the clever troll can disguise themselves as a moron, not that all trolls are inarticulate... (morons/trolls disguised as morons suck more people in than obvious trolls)


No they don't. I'm sorry, but it's evident that you're Internet experience is lacking, at least when it comes to understanding or identifying a troll.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 18, 2011)

equinny said:


> What the hell...??




Ha ha ha... Sorry... Just the person before me said trolololol... it reminded me of that...


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 18, 2011)

HAHA K3nny, that clears everything up 

on the on the subject of yellow citric fruit ummm parties and meat........gyrations

I think by far the worst is small glass jam container..........squat


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 18, 2011)

> nope first time its been used. after a few skim throughs anyway.



Nope I was right it's on page 2. 



> I hate you Keny



I agree.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 18, 2011)

Ah yes I see it now,  ill go back to my corner.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 18, 2011)

K3nny said:


> if anyone's still unclear, this site explains alot
> YOU GOT RICK ROLL'D


It took me 5 mins to get that off the whole time my mum was like "*** are you looking at?"


----------



## K3nny (Aug 18, 2011)

darn cat's out of the bag 

i do what i can, giggity.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 18, 2011)

K3nny said:


> darn cat's out of the bag
> 
> i do what i can, giggity.


That's why I edited my post, wanted a few more people to go through the torture I did. I just sent the link to my son who had a lot of fun annoying me with that song the other day.


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 18, 2011)

timing is key, you have to close the tab/window at the same time as closing the text box (or microseconds after) good fun though haha


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 18, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> timing is key, you have to close the tab/window at the same time as closing the text box (or microseconds after) good fun though haha


Or just click through the entire lyrics like I did.....


----------



## Megzz (Aug 18, 2011)

Or just Ctrl Alt Dlt and close it through task manager...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 18, 2011)

I closed it by shutting firefox down then stupidly clicked restore previous session when I reopened and had to get rid of it all over again. It was 2 in the morning and it was so loud and I was panicking about waking people up, haha.


----------



## Megzz (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh yeah I guess it would've been more annoying if I had my speakers turned on


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 18, 2011)

I clicked my firefox icon on the taskbar and for some reason it just paused the thing.


----------

